

 Developing Self-Confidence: Why Most People Approach It Completely Wrong - rfreytag
http://www.thechangeblog.com/developing-self-confidence/

======
mzarate06
_Many people say: first, try to build your self-confidence by convincing
yourself to feel good (e.g. dress well..._

Would you mind sharing who some of those people are? I personally disagree
with that, and I'd be interested in reading more about the rationale behind
such suggestions.

 _The key to confidence is entirely about doing things despite the fact you're
scared stiff. ... It's trying even when you'll probably fail._

I agree, nothing in life comes easy. In particular, going through risk or
adversity for the sake of achieving beyond that is the key to being mentally
tough.

We don't gain confidence, or become better people, by sitting on the couch and
doing nothing. Instead, we make all kinds of decisions throughout life (taking
that daily jog, competing in that martial arts tournament, working that extra
hour, etc.) to achieve higher, long-term payoffs. In doing so, it should be
accepted that the pain or discomfort that comes along with those decisions is
simply the cost of admission.

------
johnnyjustice
"Its not about about confidence, its about courage, courage is the action of
doing something despite the fear"

